# CMH Or Shalamar?



## Bilal.shah (Nov 5, 2014)

So my choice is Shalamar and Shifa. My UHS aggregate is 84.6 
I was considering Shifa, but from what I've heard in terms of clinical experience, university life, campus and facilities CMH and Shalamar beat Shifa by MILES.
So no point going all the way to Islamabad for Shifa. 
CMH and Shalamr. Any help guys?


----------



## allcovetalllost (Oct 24, 2014)

CMH. Best from what everyone is talking about.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

*Shalamar

*Because of:
1. Best Clinical Side in Punjab in Private Sector
2. Best Overall (Average) Passing Percentage in MBBS Examinations by Latest UHS statistics/results among Private Sector Colleges.
3. Has it's own PGMI setup too. So, you have an option of doing your FCPS from Shalamar/Fauji Foundation as well. 
4. Best Faculty in Private Sector (UHS)


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Of the two, I'd say CMH.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Shalamar


----------



## sizz (Sep 10, 2014)

Shalamar due to excellent faculty and better patient exposure than cmh.


----------



## Bilal.shah (Nov 5, 2014)

From what I gather, CMH is more reputed while Shalamar has better clinical facilities. 
What do you think is more important when landing a house job?
*I plan to work in Pakistan, but on the off chance, I do want the choice for going abroad open* So are both these unis accredited abroad?


----------



## ilks (May 19, 2014)

CMH is accredited by the medical board of California. However Shalamar is not. Shalamar has applied to get accreditation in California but that may take a while and it isn't promised, so going there would be quite a risk. Keep in mind that there are about 18-20 other states in the US that use the medical board of California's list of approved schools. So apart from those 18-20 states and California, you will be able to come abroad and work in the remaining states that do not use the medical boards list of approved schools. 



Bilal.shah said:


> From what I gather, CMH is more reputed while Shalamar has better clinical facilities.
> What do you think is more important when landing a house job?
> *I plan to work in Pakistan, but on the off chance, I do want the choice for going abroad open* So are both these unis accredited abroad?


----------



## Bilal.shah (Nov 5, 2014)

ilks said:


> CMH is accredited by the medical board of California. However Shalamar is not. Shalamar has applied to get accreditation in California but that may take a while and it isn't promised, so going there would be quite a risk. Keep in mind that there are about 18-20 other states in the US that use the medical board of California's list of approved schools. So apart from those 18-20 states and California, you will be able to come abroad and work in the remaining states that do not use the medical boards list of approved schools.


Yeah but the way Shalamar is going, I believe it will be credited soon. Plus we still have 5 years of wait. Lesser colleges than Shalamar are accredited so I am guessing that wont be much of an issue. Other than that, what do you think?
@ilks what priorities have you set?


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Definitely Shalamar. From what I've heard, CMH is quality but more of a 'Dukaan' IYKWIM. Shalamar is not only clean with that respect but also amazing in its quality of education, which results have proven otherwise. I'm so envious...


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Cmh is best because of its studies and campus and reputation shalamar has slight edge for clinical exposure(I am not sure of it only hear from shalamar students) but there is not much importance of clinical exposure during mbbs studies it matter in house job only which u can also do from gov hospital which are far better during academic year they take you to hospital only for introduction and for a very short time and there are enough patient in cmh to meet this demand so hospital doesn't matter during mbbs much it matters in house job so I think both cmh and shalamar are same in all aspects except reputation and better campus facilities

- - - Updated - - -

And results of both colleges are good and almost similier

- - - Updated - - -

Their is no boys hostel in shalamar they rent a building for this purpose which doesn't have facilities so for outsiders cmh is best option


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

husnain1 said:


> Cmh is best because of its studies and campus and reputation shalamar has slight edge for clinical exposure(I am not sure of it only hear from shalamar students) but there is not much importance of clinical exposure during mbbs studies it matter in house job only which u can also do from gov hospital which are far better during academic year they take you to hospital only for introduction and for a very short time and there are enough patient in cmh to meet this demand so hospital doesn't matter during mbbs much it matters in house job so I think both cmh and shalamar are same in all aspects except reputation and better campus facilities
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Sir, if you think clinical exposure doesn't mean much during MBBS studies, why don't you get admission in colleges like Avicenna where, the clinical facilities are non-existent let alone scarce. If you don't learn things during MBBS when senior doctors actually want to teach you, rather than thrashing you off the rails for the lack of knowledge, then only God can help you. 

As far as the boys hostel is concerned, it will be built soon. The Girls Hostel was inaugurated last year, and the next projects on roll are the dental school building, the sports complex and, the boys hostel. Shalamar is like 5 years YOUNGER than CMH, and yet it surpasses CMH in quality of education.

CMH doesn't have the kind of faculty Shalamar has. Here at Shalamar, we have Vice Chancellors of KEMU, and the BIG GUNS of Medicine teaching us. In fact, trust me those ranked officers teaching in CMH started teaching when CMH came around. Here at Shalamar, the teachers have a teaching experience at an average of 30 Years. Some Professors have seen generations and have an experience above 40 years. I have absolutely no doubt, that the faculty of Shalamar is indeed the BEST in Punjab Private Sector. We have Professors from AKU, AIMC, mostly from KEMU and some from Abroad like (University of Texas) etc.


----------



## Amir (Sep 6, 2014)

Dear Umer i saw that the hostel fee is 1000 per month in SMDC. Is it include mess charges also???


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Amir said:


> Dear Umer i saw that the hostel fee is 1000 per month in SMDC. Is it include mess charges also???


It includes Transport Fee. Mess Charges are separate, usually the platters are refillable and, 2 students share their meals. Meal costs an average of Rs. 100 per day if you share, which 90% of the students do.


----------



## wobajack (Nov 8, 2014)

ladies and gentlemen.... cmh has just uploaded its list and it is AMAZING...the first 150 seats go to the guys wid the SATs.... so us 'normal people' have to start hunting for some college which would accept us.... this is coming from someone who has 85.4% aggregate.... God save us all....


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

85.4!! Don't worry you'll get in on the second merit list.


----------



## Amir (Sep 6, 2014)

Dear masterh i want some urgent information and want to sent private message but this error comming:



"masterh has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space. "

plz do something i want urgent info 
Best regards

- - - Updated - - -



masterh said:


> It includes Transport Fee. Mess Charges are separate, usually the platters are refillable and, 2 students share their meals. Meal costs an average of Rs. 100 per day if you share, which 90% of the students do.



Dear masterh i want some urgent information and want to sent private message but this error comming:




"masterh has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space. "


plz do something i want urgent info 
Best regards


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

masterh said:


> Sir, if you think clinical exposure doesn't mean much during MBBS studies, why don't you get admission in colleges like Avicenna where, the clinical facilities are non-existent let alone scarce. If you don't learn things during MBBS when senior doctors actually want to teach you, rather than thrashing you off the rails for the lack of knowledge, then only God can help you.
> 
> As far as the boys hostel is concerned, it will be built soon. The Girls Hostel was inaugurated last year, and the next projects on roll are the dental school building, the sports complex and, the boys hostel. Shalamar is like 5 years YOUNGER than CMH, and yet it surpasses CMH in quality of education.
> 
> CMH doesn't have the kind of faculty Shalamar has. Here at Shalamar, we have Vice Chancellors of KEMU, and the BIG GUNS of Medicine teaching us. In fact, trust me those ranked officers teaching in CMH started teaching when CMH came around. Here at Shalamar, the teachers have a teaching experience at an average of 30 Years. Some Professors have seen generations and have an experience above 40 years. I have absolutely no doubt, that the faculty of Shalamar is indeed the BEST in Punjab Private Sector. We have Professors from AKU, AIMC, mostly from KEMU and some from Abroad like (University of Texas) etc.


Hey masterh....in my view u r the only prson here who give logical points:cool!: so please give some logics abt which clg is bettr? AKHTAR SAEED or LMDC?studies envrnmnt faculty teachng site cmpus etc...... i ll b thnkful to u


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

baby doll said:


> Hey masterh....in my view u r the only prson here who give logical points:cool!: so please give some logics abt which clg is bettr? AKHTAR SAEED or LMDC?studies envrnmnt faculty teachng site cmpus etc...... i ll b thnkful to u


LMDC is better

- - - Updated - - -



Amir said:


> Dear masterh i want some urgent information and want to sent private message but this error comming:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try again now.


----------

